# 1984 gti rabbit failed california smog



## murphysf (Jun 15, 2009)

Car Failed Smog 

It failed NO at 15 & 25 mph (see below) 

The car is a 1984 VW rabbit GTI BOSCH CIS mechanical fuel injection, with o2 sensor, NO EGR, the car has about 300k miles. I changed the cat converter in 2004 and the NO went to 0 it has increased over the years and now it is high and failed. I believe my hc and co are fine, what should I do? richen it up by adjusting the air/fuel mixture to get the NO to drop? or install a new cat, results are below

15mph RPM 1954 
C02 14.59 
O2 0.26 

HC 28; Max 107 Ave 35 
CO .16; Max .63 Ave .19 

NO 1091; Max 845 Ave 564 FAILED 

25mph RPM 2198 
C02 14.90 
O2 0.07 

HC 24; Max 89 Ave 30 
CO 0.10; Max .71 Ave .14 

NO 726 ; Max 726 Ave 464 FAILED


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

There maybe something you can do to the tune.
http://webpages.charter.net/meduke/cis_distributor_flow_adjustment.htm has a how to that fixed a similar issue.

Could be as simple as taking the injectors off and soaking them in cleaner.


----------



## armenhaz (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like you need a new catalytic converter.
Retarding the timing a bit usually lowers the NO


----------

